# Revving in park before warm



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Just bought a 2006 3.2 S-Line and had it idling in the garage for about 5 minutes while I was putting the reg, sticker on it. My wife was sitting in the driver's seat setting the radio stations and accidently hit the gas. It was brief. She said it jumped up to 3000 and then quickly came down. Could that have caused any damage?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
It won't have caused any damage/problems.
More damage could be done by letting a cold engine idle.
Hoggy.


----------



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks Hoggy - appreciate your reply! So having my wife start it up once a week (when I'm traveling) and letting it run for 15 minutes in park is not a good idea?

Best, MTT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MTT said:


> Thanks Hoggy - appreciate your reply! So having my wife start it up once a week (when I'm traveling) and letting it run for 15 minutes in park is not a good idea?
> 
> Best, MTT


Hi, Camshaft is under max stress at idle & cold oil doesn't flow as easy to the top of engine where it's needed most on a cold start. If you are going to run the engine, hold revs at 1800/2000 until coolant temp reaches 50 ish & continue running engine until coolant reaches >82before shutting down.
Hoggy.


----------



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks again - probably breached that rule 5 or 6 times since bringing it home. Lesson learned...and hopefully no damage.

I think moving it out of the garage and going for short drives makes more sense after it sits for a week or two than idling in the open garage. MTT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MTT said:


> Thanks again - probably breached that rule 5 or 6 times since bringing it home. Lesson learned...and hopefully no damage.
> 
> I think moving it out of the garage and going for short drives makes more sense after it sits for a week or two than idling in the open garage. MTT


Hi, Yes, makes sure it gets up to temperature & don't let it idle for long periods. Condensation in oil & exhaust is not good.
Hoggy.


----------



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Got it. Thanks again.
MTT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks - just paranoid that I've damaged this great car ('06, only 24K) over the last month and a half that I've owned it by warming it up in garage once a week and accidental revving. Definitely a TT rookie, huh? Hope I don't get kicked off the island here! MTT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MTT said:


> Thanks - just paranoid that I've damaged this great car ('06, only 24K) over the last month and a half that I've owned it by warming it up in garage once a week and accidental revving. Definitely a TT rookie, huh? Hope I don't get kicked off the island here! MTT


Defo no need to do it every week and most damage is caused when when the engine is cold so as I said best to sit with your foot on the accelerator at about 2500 rpm until it's up to running temp


----------



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks - my wife said I probably a therapist more than a car forum.

So the odds of damage from the handful of late summer warmups is minimal?

MTT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MTT said:


> Thanks - my wife said I probably a therapist more than a car forum.
> 
> So the odds of damage from the handful of late summer warmups is minimal? MTT


Hi, It's minimal, but if it's a keeper don't do it again :wink: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks Hoggy - hate typos..."need a" therapist
MTT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MTT said:


> Thanks Hoggy - hate typos..."need a" therapist
> MTT


Hi MTT, Not unusual, most of us do.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 for the idle issue. It's really not the best way to keep the oil warm. Best to just drive it for half an hour or so to get it up to temperature. Plus all the other fluids get warmed and cycled.

If you're worried about the battery going flat, a charger will take care of it. My 2007 Mk2 3.2 Roadster spends most of the winter in the garage with a trickle charger and a drive only on the clear days. I think many Forum members, myself included, use the CTEK which is really nice and includes a connector plug for the battery terminals so connecting/disconnecting is much easier.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-MXS-5-0-R ... B00FC42HAA


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above, Cteks in use all the time. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Check Aldi and the like get some good ones in there sometime dead cheep


----------



## MTT (Oct 6, 2019)

Many thanks - appreciate you sharing that info and the link.
Best, MTT


----------

